# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  مجنونه

## MOONY

ساكن قلبي 
وعيوني 
حبيبي للأبد 
ويناس لا تلوموني
ومافي أحد في الدنيا بغلاته
ولأبد مايساونه
زين الوصايف وحلو الطبايع
حبيبي محلى عيونه
تأسر وتذوب القلب
ولأجله كل العمر باهونه
أحبه
وياناس سمعو
هو هلي وكل ربعي
ومافي أحد بغلاه
ولا أبد مايساونه
بحطه بقلبي وبخبيه بين الأهداب
وقولو في الهوى
 صار مجنونه

----------


## طائر أيلول

موووووووووون كلاماتكِ سكنت في العيون..
دمت بكل الود

----------


## حسيني الهوى

جنون ٌ أم قول لبيب

قد أفاظت هالة الى الحبيب

كم من قول شدني اليه بريقه

ومنكم عطر المعنى ليس بعجيب

موني لك ِ بالحروف روائع ٌ

عسى ان ينال حرفي منكم نصيب

مجنونة لها سحر البيان عجباً

وسحر المعاني عنها لا تغيب
***************************

موني  جميل موضوعكم

وجميل طرحكم

تقبلي مروري وتحياتي لكم

----------


## غرام العاشقين

كلمات تسلب الإحساس

بوركتِ اخيتي

ودام إبداعكِ

تحياتي

----------


## إيلاف

MOONY ..
كما كنتي وستظلين .. تعزفين على وتر الأحساس أعذب المقطوعات ..
سلمت يداكِ عزيزتي على هذه الحروف ..
ننتظر جديدكِ دائماً ..
دمتي بود .. إيــــلاف ..

----------


## MOONY

> موووووووووون كلاماتكِ سكنت في العيون..
> 
> 
> دمت بكل الود



ايلولي وردك اسر العيون
شكرا لك عالتواجد الكريم
تحياتي لك

----------


## MOONY

> جنون ٌ أم قول لبيب
> 
> قد أفاظت هالة الى الحبيب 
> كم من قول شدني اليه بريقه 
> ومنكم عطر المعنى ليس بعجيب 
> موني لك ِ بالحروف روائع ٌ 
> عسى ان ينال حرفي منكم نصيب 
> مجنونة لها سحر البيان عجباً 
> وسحر المعاني عنها لا تغيب
> ...



 
كل الشكر لك خيو حسيني الهوى الجميل حضورك بين طيات كلماتي مرور مقبول ولك مني كل التحايا
دمت بخير

----------


## سيناريو

عاش قلمكِ وإحساسك المرهف عزيزتي موني 
ولاحرمنا كلماتكِ الرااائعه
موفقه 
دمتي بود

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

يسلمووو اختي العزيزة
moony
كلمااتك جميلة واحساس اروع
حماك الرحمن وحفظ حبك في امان
تحياااتي 
اختك

----------


## LOVELORN

مرحبا خيتي  وكل عام وانتي بخير....

احساس رائع و تحدٍ جميل . . . 

سلمت اناملك خيتي

تحياتي

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

حبيبتي MOONY
كلماتك دوماً تكون صادقة وخارجة من القلب ..
وهكذا هي دائماً ما تجبرنا لنرد عليك بأجمل اسلوب .. واحلى عبارات ..
ولكن >> قلمنا يعجز امام حرفكِ ويتواضع ..

وحشتيني عن جد خيووه 

تقبلي ردي 
اختك صدوووووووووفه  :embarrest:

----------


## MOONY

> كلمات تسلب الإحساس
> 
> بوركتِ اخيتي
> 
> ودام إبداعكِ
> 
> تحياتي



مشكوره خيتو  على الكلمات والرد الرقيق :embarrest: 

الله يعافيكِ ويسلمك 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> MOONY ..
> 
> كما كنتي وستظلين .. تعزفين على وتر الأحساس أعذب المقطوعات ..
> سلمت يداكِ عزيزتي على هذه الحروف ..
> ننتظر جديدكِ دائماً ..
> 
> دمتي بود .. إيــــلاف ..



تسلمين عزيزتي منوره الصفحة بتواجدكِ وبتواجد ردكِ

يسلمو كل الشكر  تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> عاش قلمكِ وإحساسك المرهف عزيزتي موني 
> ولاحرمنا كلماتكِ الرااائعه
> موفقه 
> دمتي بود



خيتو سيناريو كم اشتقنا لهذه الاطلا له البهيه
شكرا لك عالتواصل ولاتحرمينا من تواجد
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> يسلمووو اختي العزيزة
> 
> moony
> كلمااتك جميلة واحساس اروع
> حماك الرحمن وحفظ حبك في امان
> تحياااتي 
> 
> اختك



 
الله يسلمك اخت فراشة الروعه تواجدك وردك برقة الفراشه
تسلمين
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> مرحبا خيتي وكل عام وانتي بخير....
> 
> احساس رائع و تحدٍ جميل . . . 
> 
> سلمت اناملك خيتي
> 
> تحياتي



الله يسلمك وينعاد عليكِ بألف صحة وسلامة
شكرا لك ولردك اللطيف
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> حبيبتي MOONY
> 
> كلماتك دوماً تكون صادقة وخارجة من القلب ..
> وهكذا هي دائماً ما تجبرنا لنرد عليك بأجمل اسلوب .. واحلى عبارات ..
> ولكن >> قلمنا يعجز امام حرفكِ ويتواضع .. 
> وحشتيني عن جد خيووه  
> تقبلي ردي 
> 
> اختك صدوووووووووفه



هلا بيش حبيبتي انت الي الك وحشه منوره الصفحه
بمرورك وردش اللطيف :embarrest:  اخلجتني يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
الله لايحرمني من طلتك
تحياتي لكِ

----------

